# Help for friend who has a son abducted to Japan by ex-husband



## Marycontrary (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello - 

Are there any american attorneys working in Japan that deal with child abduction? I know my friend has talked to a couple of japanese attorneys but because she is an american woman, it appears their loyalties are with Japan. She has not been able to get anywhere. She is living in the Nagoya area if that helps. Her son is 7 and was abducted about 7 months ago by her ex-husband. They are believed to be in Tokyo. She is also open to private investigators.

Thanks,

Mary


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Learn About Filing a Hague Application

Find an Attorney Abroad


----------



## Narue86 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello Mary,

I'm not an expert in this field but I believe Embassies can assist on this type of issues. I suggest your friend contacts the US Embassy to seek for advice. They should be able to advice on which legal steps your friend needs to follow and maybe provide/recommend a good lawyer.

Good luck to your friend and sorry to hear about such a sad story.


----------

